# Snapper Hooks



## PCDAVE (Apr 25, 2010)

What hooks are you using for Snapper? Are the Owner SSW Inline Circle hooks good or the Gamakatsu Octopus Circle hooks?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

PCDAVE said:


> What hooks are you using for Snapper? Are the Owner SSW Inline Circle hooks good or the Gamakatsu Octopus Circle hooks?


 
I use them both and they are both great hooks. I use the 6/0 for Snapper and 8/0 for Grouper.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Either Owner Mutu light or Mustad 39944BLN. The Mustad is a newer one and I'm really favoring it over the Owner.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

yes, the mustads are nice and they are half the price of the owners


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Vote for Mustad.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Mustad Demon Circle Hooks; 7/0 and 8/0; I purchase them in packs of 25 which go for around $15-18 a pack.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have used Mustad hooks and like them. One thing I've started doing is getting different colors of hooks and matching them to leaders that I tie before I go out so I know what kind of leader I'm going to use from the hook color.

In FL, I think the circle hooks have to be offset and non-stainless, too, when fishing for reef species?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I typically use a 6/0 - 8/0 hook. I have used the Owner light and have had them fail on bigger snapper. I like the owner hooks but not the price. I currently like the gamakatsu 4x strong hooks.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Owner mutu light are the best


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Gamakatsu all the way, no other hooks in my tackle box.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a few of both Mustad and Gamakatsus.


----------



## thebardog (Apr 14, 2012)

All are perty good just make sure it's Blood Red


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I picked up some Eagle Claw 9/0 lazar sharp hooks that I plan on trying this Thursday if all goes as planned. Started using bigger live baits and I've had a lot of chewed up leaders and missed hook up.


----------

